# 2012 Cruze wave plate broken 3 weeks out of warranty - GM coverage?



## JLaws17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Last week I noticed my 2012 Cruze was having trouble shifting between 2nd and 3rd gears (it would rev really high and then eventually catch 3rd gear). The following day I couldn't reverse. The diagnosis from the dealership is a broken wave plate and quoted at $3650 to fix.

I've noticed that there are plenty of complaints (for example) about Chevy wave plates breaking. To make matters worse, the powertrain warranty is 5 years/160,000 kilometres - 5 years passed 3 weeks ago, but it's still far below the kilometres limit (barely 101,000 kilometres).

Is there any warranty coverage available? Or what are the chances of appealing to Chevy/GM to cover some or all of this under the warranty?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Have your dealer contact Chevrolet for assistance.......the odds are highly in your favor....ie, low mileage....ongoing concern.

If you are turned down, request the denial in writing or via phone directly from the Regional Service Manager. (this keeps everyone honest).

BTW.....your description is that of a front pump failing.....any clutch or wave damage was likely a result of low pressure.

Rob


----------

